# All Feet Competitors Now Required To Wear Shoes During Attempts (April Fools')



## Ranzha (Apr 1, 2015)

Originally posted here:



WCA forum said:


> As a result of discussions between the WCA Board and the WCA delegates, all competitors are required to wear footwear at all times, effective June 25, 2015.
> 
> This decision has been made to settle the discrepancy between the following regulations:
> 
> ...



And the changed regulations in Article D (really just the addition of D1c):


WCA regulations said:


> D1) Standard speed solving procedures are followed, as described in Article A (Speed Solving). Additional regulations that supersede the corresponding procedures in Article A are described below.
> D1a) During the attempt, the competitor must sit in a chair, sit on the surface, or stand.
> D1b) During the attempt, the competitor must only use his feet and the surface. Penalty: disqualification of the attempt (DNF).
> D1c) The competitor must wear footwear during the event (see Regulation 2h).
> ...



...Well, guess I'm never _ever_ competing in feet.


----------



## guysensei1 (Apr 1, 2015)

Lolwat


----------



## megaminxwin (Apr 1, 2015)

I will be selling gripped shoes that can move cubes faster than ever before shortly.


----------



## tx789 (Apr 1, 2015)

So, not wearing footwear means you're partially naked. Since your not fully dressed under that logic.


----------



## Dene (Apr 1, 2015)

Lol and gl to anyone trying to start the timer without exposed skin ahahaha


----------



## Jones (Apr 1, 2015)

Dene said:


> Lol and gl to anyone trying to start the timer without exposed skin ahahaha



Calves maybe


----------



## Stefan (Apr 1, 2015)

Finally I can do feetsolving, without feeling yucky or disadvantaged!


----------



## EMI (Apr 1, 2015)

This is what you should use for feetsolving now.


----------



## cashis (Apr 1, 2015)

RIP feetsolving


----------



## ryanj92 (Apr 1, 2015)

top lel m8


----------



## biscuit (Apr 1, 2015)

What a crazy change!


----------



## Chree (Apr 1, 2015)

The WCA is in the pocket of Big Footwear.


----------



## giorgi (Apr 1, 2015)

Can you wear a socks?


----------



## Ranzha (Apr 1, 2015)

giorgi said:


> Can you wear a socks?



I would think so, since "footwear" refers to any garments worn on the feet.
I guess the title of this thread is slightly inaccurate...


----------



## joshsailscga (Apr 1, 2015)

Jakub's sub-30 mean was just in time


----------



## AlexMaass (Apr 1, 2015)

inb4 competitor with no legs gets disqualified for not wearing footwear


----------



## TDM (Apr 1, 2015)

AlexMaass said:


> inb4 competitor with no legs gets disqualified for not wearing footwear


The new regulations don't specify which part of the body the footwear must be on.


----------



## penguinz7 (Apr 1, 2015)

TDM said:


> The new regulations don't specify which part of the body the footwear must be on.



So for feet solving I can wear socks on my hands?


----------



## giorgi (Apr 1, 2015)

thats plenty


----------



## Ranzha (Apr 1, 2015)

TDM said:


> The new regulations don't specify which part of the body the footwear must be on.



I would think that the definition of "footwear" makes it pretty clear that the footwear must be worn on the feet.


----------



## TDM (Apr 1, 2015)

Ranzha said:


> I would think that the definition of "footwear" makes it pretty clear that the footwear must be worn on the feet.


I disagree.


Google said:


> footwear
> ˈfʊtwɛː
> noun
> outer coverings *for* the feet, such as shoes, boots, and sandals.


Just because it's designed _for_ feet, it doesn't mean you _have_ to wear it on your feet.

Here's an example:


Google said:


> sock
> sɒk
> noun
> plural noun: socks
> ...


It uses the same word, yet a quick google image search reveals people do in fact wear socks on their hands.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Apr 1, 2015)

still pretty gross if you ask me. I mean feet is feet is feet.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Apr 2, 2015)

like even with shoes on, shoes are on the ground. If anything it would be more unhygienic than the current state of feet. I'm not gonna argue though, I'll always trust WCA judgement.


----------



## Petro Leum (Apr 2, 2015)

i don't like these new rules at all; from now on ballet slippers will be practically overpowered in the feet event. A real man however, will never ever wear ballet slippers, so this is a huge advantage for female competitors!

Remove unfair rules! Equal rights for men! Stop foot shaming!


----------



## TMOY (Apr 5, 2015)

Petro Leum said:


> i don't like these new rules at all; from now on ballet slippers will be practically overpowered in the feet event. A real man however, will never ever wear ballet slippers, so this is a huge advantage for female competitors!


Nothing prevents you from forgetting about being a real man for the time of the event and using ballet slippers yourself. If you can find some suited to your footsize of course.


----------

